# Wood or acrylic



## xcallmaker

This ohio page is pretty dead! Just thought I would throw this topic out there and see if we can generate any activity. Do you prefer duck calls to made of wood or acrylic?


----------



## ducknazi

wood. mostly for the tradition and heritage

DN


----------



## bsigler

I hunt with more acrilics but I like wood calls better.


----------



## xcallmaker

As a call-maker I would much rather make a wood call and I have to say as a hunter I would rather use wood calls also with hedge as my favorite.


----------

